# Aulani at Christmas???



## Whirl (Jul 9, 2013)

So I am a DVC owner and have RCI deposits. Is there any chance of getting into the Aulani property for Christmas/New Year's time???

If so, what would be my strategy, if anything other than just calling 7 months out, which I gather won't work. 

I have only visited my home resort a few times ( Animal Kingdom) using the home resort booking window and done a cruise ( booked well more than a year out, maybe 2!), but I am not familiar with the best way to get what is probably a tough/impossible (?) trade. 

Any help and/or reality checks appreciated.

Whirl


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 9, 2013)

As far as we know, Disney hasn't deposited Aulani units for RCI exchanges yet. 

Bay Lake Tower opened in August 2009. It looks like the first reported TUG  sighting was in May 2011.
Grand Californian opened in September 2009.  It looks like the first reported TUG sighting was in August 2011.

NOTE: The first phase of Aulani opened to guests on August 29, 2011. The last of three DVC phases is scheduled to complete this year at Aulani.


----------



## Whirl (Jul 10, 2013)

OK. So I guess what you are saying is DVC is not likely to make deposits for a little while longer. 
I assume member depsoits are unllikely...so members even do that? 

I am looking for Christmas 2014 ( to be clear, NOT this coming Christmas).... 

Does anyone have any ideas about chances of reservation at this time?


----------



## Lisa P (Jul 12, 2013)

Christmas/New Year's in Hawaii is not the easiest trade anyway, with so many people wanting to take the school break and visit.  I would think this would be a tough trade and pretty unlikely for a smaller unit, all but impossible for a 2BR.  It'd be nice if I'm wrong but I would consider this a longshot.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jul 12, 2013)

Whirl said:


> So I am a DVC owner and have RCI deposits. Is there any chance of getting into the Aulani property for Christmas/New Year's time???
> 
> If so, what would be my strategy, if anything other than just calling 7 months out, which I gather won't work.
> 
> ...



You best option would be to call or better yet book online through DVC member services at the 7 month window and if it is available make reservations for Aulani. This would be for Christmas 2014, correct?


----------



## Whirl (Jul 12, 2013)

luvsvacation22 said:


> You best option would be to call or better yet book online through DVC member services at the 7 month window and if it is available make reservations for Aulani. This would be for Christmas 2014, correct?



Yep. ...for 2014...just trying to think about it before the window opens and explore other possibilities if there are some options I am overlooking...I really dont know the ins and outs of DVC that well, like I know other groups....and i didnt even know I could book online, so that was very helpful. I guess I need to start reading this board more often!

Clearly, its a longshot, but they are just plans, so if I can work it out then great. I'll work the Marriott angle as well, but I thought some time in Aulani would be nice fro the kids as well.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jul 12, 2013)

Whirl said:


> Yep. ...for 2014...just trying to think about it before the window opens and explore other possibilities if there are some options I am overlooking...I really dont know the ins and outs of DVC that well, like I know other groups....and i didnt even know I could book online, so that was very helpful. I guess I need to start reading this board more often!
> 
> Clearly, its a longshot, but they are just plans, so if I can work it out then great. I'll work the Marriott angle as well, but I thought some time in Aulani would be nice fro the kids as well.



Try www.mouseowners.com  I traded into Aulani in May using my DVC AKV & VGC points. I know May is not prime December time but it worked out fine for me. I loved Aulani and look forward to staying there again. It is a family resort and I am sure your kids will love it.

Another option would be to rent Aulani points from an Aulani owner and have them transferred into your DVC account so you could get the 11 month booking window option and have control of your reservation. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Whirl (Jul 12, 2013)

luvsvacation22 said:


> Try www.mouseowners.com  I traded into Aulani in May using my DVC AKV & VGC points. I know May is not prime December time but it worked out fine for me. I loved Aulani and look forward to staying there again. It is a family resort and I am sure your kids will love it.
> 
> Another option would be to rent Aulani points from an Aulani owner and have them transferred into your DVC account so you could get the 11 month booking window option and have control of your reservation.
> 
> Best of luck!




ooh...good options...didnt know you could transfer points and keep the booking priority...nice! 

renting or exchanging with another owner is agreat idea as well, perhaps a little more complicated...do you book a week first and find someone who matches or find someone first and try to book each other's respective requests?


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jul 12, 2013)

Whirl said:


> ooh...good options...didnt know you could transfer points and keep the booking priority...nice!
> 
> renting or exchanging with another owner is agreat idea as well, perhaps a little more complicated...do you book a week first and find someone who matches or find someone first and try to book each other's respective requests?



If you transfer Aulani points they will stay Aulani points. 

Well you could rent points from another DVC owners (who owns Aulani) and they could make the reservation for you at the 11 month window but they would be in control of the reservation. Or like I mentioned above transfer the points from them into your account and you will be in control of the reservation. I guess it would be possible for an Aulani owner to want to exchange into WDW. However, because there are so many DVC units it would be easy for them to exchange on their own at the 7 month window unless you had a week or resort that was valuable to them ie BWV or BCV during Food and Wine, BLT during summer, AKV CL or WLV or the new VGF during Christmas. 

Everything you wanted to know about DVC/renting/point transfers/etc. you can read at Mouseowners.com. 

It is possible to rent from a private owner or use Paul at http://dvcrentalstore.com/
or Daddio at
http://www.dvcrequest.com
Both are rebutable DVC point brokers and make renting points pretty easy.


----------



## Whirl (Jul 13, 2013)

luvsvacation22 said:


> If you transfer Aulani points they will stay Aulani points.
> 
> Well you could rent points from another DVC owners (who owns Aulani) and they could make the reservation for you at the 11 month window but they would be in control of the reservation. Or like I mentioned above transfer the points from them into your account and you will be in control of the reservation. I guess it would be possible for an Aulani owner to want to exchange into WDW. However, because there are so many DVC units it would be easy for them to exchange on their own at the 7 month window unless you had a week or resort that was valuable to them ie BWV or BCV during Food and Wine, BLT during summer, AKV CL or WLV or the new VGF during Christmas.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for detailed and specific feedback. I now feel much better armed with a direction and potentially multiple strategies to explore. Ver helpful. Thanks!


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jul 14, 2013)

Whirl said:


> Thanks so much for detailed and specific feedback. I now feel much better armed with a direction and potentially multiple strategies to explore. Ver helpful. Thanks!



You are more than welcome and I am happy to help. Best of luck!


----------



## DaveInCali (Jul 16, 2013)

Whirl said:


> Yep. ...for 2014...just trying to think about it before the window opens and explore other possibilities if there are some options I am overlooking...I really dont know the ins and outs of DVC that well, like I know other groups....and i didnt even know I could book online, so that was very helpful. I guess I need to start reading this board more often!
> 
> Clearly, its a longshot, but they are just plans, so if I can work it out then great. I'll work the Marriott angle as well, but I thought some time in Aulani would be nice fro the kids as well.



Something to consider... phase III will open up this year, making greater availability for Christmas 2014. I own at Aulani and have found Christmas still available for this year (with less inventory availability this year than next year) as well as last year within the 7 month mark. It's just a matter of your room type and view type. Remember that the villas with lower costs will go first. 

Good luck.


----------



## Whirl (Jul 27, 2013)

DaveInCali said:


> Something to consider... phase III will open up this year, making greater availability for Christmas 2014. I own at Aulani and have found Christmas still available for this year (with less inventory availability this year than next year) as well as last year within the 7 month mark. It's just a matter of your room type and view type. Remember that the villas with lower costs will go first.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks. Sorry for delay....lost track of my own thread...That is really good info....somewhat encouraging....I think.
By villas with lower cost, do you mean studios and lesser views or large villas that offer bigger discounts?

What size are you seeing out of curiousity? We need at least a 2br plus a studio.


----------

